# Are braid or fluoro better for spanish mackerel?



## lampern (Aug 22, 2016)

Always used clear mono for mackerel but I'm guessing braid and fluorocarbon lines are much better?

This is casting lures and baits, not trolling.

Thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 22, 2016)

The main line is personal preference. I will use both braid and mono, but I will have a 40lb fluorocarbon leader on either. You will still get cut leaders from time to time, but I think you get more bites. There are times when I will use a short section of wire if the fish are not being picky.


----------



## lampern (Aug 22, 2016)

I never fiddled with leaders for spanish, always thinking heavy line spooks fish.

I might have to try a 30-40 lb leader.


----------



## Chap (Aug 22, 2016)

IMO, definitely want a fluoro leader, particularly while pitching lures.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 23, 2016)

Ive commercialed with a friend for them in fl, couldnt believe how finicky they got to take the bait with out floro. Side by side comparison with them schooled crazy in the chum at the back of the boat. Hands down floro was the winner.


----------



## lampern (Aug 23, 2016)

Got some Seaguar red label fluoro.

Years ago would catch them on clear mono (casting plugs) but they sometimes cut off.


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 28, 2016)

Put some braid backing on your reel and then put a a spool of Berkely Vanish on top


----------

